# Lưới Lực Sĩ – Doanh Nghiệp Sản Xuất Và Cung Cấp Lưới Che Nắng TPHCM



## Lưới Lực Sĩ (16/9/21)

Hiện giờ, lưới che nắng đã trở nên mẫu sản phẩm thân thuộc của mỗi gia đình. Nó được dùng tương đối phổ biến như hồ bơi, trường học, bãi đậu xe, khu vui chơi,…Vậy để *mua lưới che nắng ở đâu TPHCM* thì cần phải kể tới dịch vụ Hoàng Phúc – chuyên sản xuất và phân thị trấn những mẫu lưới che nắng chất lượng và nhà sản xuất phải chăng. Mọi người dùng tới với chúng tôi đều chấp thuận về số đông những dịch vụ.

*Tham Số Tổng Quát Về Lưới Che Nắng HCM*

Nguyên liệu: nhựa PP nguyên sinh 100%, ko phế liệu
Phụ liệu: Chống nắng biển, tăng độ bền
Màu: xanh ngọc, màu đen
Kích thước: Khổ 4,5m x 50m
sở hữu 2 loại: Mật độ che nắng 50% và mật độ che nắng 70%



*Lưới Lực Sĩ – Công Ty Cung Cấp Và Cung Cấp Những Chiếc Lưới Che Nắng*

Sở hữu tri thức lâu năm trong ngành nghề cung ứng lưới, nên khi đến sở hữu Hoàng Phúc bạn sẽ nhận được lưới che nắng chất lượng cao và giá thành hợp lý:

Lưới che nắng sản xuất dựa trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, công nghệ nước ngoài và từ nhựa HDPE thuần chất nên đảm bảo về chất lượng.
Lưới phổ thông về màu sắc và độ che phủ nên giúp bạn thỏa mái tuyển lựa hơn.
Lưới bền mang nhiệt độ và điều kiện thời tiết hà khắc nên để tha hồ ở ngoài trời mà không lo bị biến tính.
==> Xem thêm: Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Lưới Che Nắng Ở TPHCM
--------------------------
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
TRỤ SỞ CHÍNH – LỰC SĨ NHÀ NÔNG
Facebook: Đăng nhập Facebook
VP Đại Diện: 527 Bình Thới, P.10, Q.11, Tp.HCM.
☎Điện thoại: 088 626 2829


----------

